# Paracord Beaver Tails (Original Item!) -- Bow Slings Too!



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Wonder if that beaver tail could be used as a string silencer?


----------



## BackwoodsBandit (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## BackwoodsBandit (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## BackwoodsBandit (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## BackwoodsBandit (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## BackwoodsBandit (Mar 27, 2010)




----------

